# Music from "Cannival Tours"



## Palahniuk (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi everybody!

I just wanted to ask if someone knows the title of the first song that appears in this documental:






It would be very helpful for me if you can answer this question, I need it for an exercise. Thanks a lot!

PD: By the way, this is a very interesting documental.

Oh god, sorry for the typing mistake!! I can't change it, my eyes are bleeding...


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow, I wouldn't want to listen to this piece again after seeing this documentary.


----------



## navar (Jun 25, 2012)

Is the Andante from the Cassation ofK. 99 (K. 63a) So, is not a quartet.


----------

